# Alternative to standing barbell neck press



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope that's what the exercise is called.

I'm currently doing a push, pull legs plan. Push: bench press, neck press, skull crushers and dips. Pull: seated row, one arm row, standing curls with w bar and one arm concentration curls. Legs: squats, leg press, leg curl, leg extension, calves.

Looking for an alternative to neck press. Not a fan of dumb bell press. I found in the past I've found I have trouble with rotators when doing this. Think its due to getting the weight up.

Any ideas?

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

You tried standing military press say on the smith machine? v good exercise if you've a problem getting weight up etc, people knock smith machines etc but they are invaluable for certain things.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you mean military press.

What is it about the exercise that you don't like?

There aren't many other options that are as safe for your RC as military press is. You could try smith machine press but you run the risk of being called a homosexual.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I think you mean military press.
> 
> What is it about the exercise that you don't like?
> 
> There aren't many other options that are as safe for your RC as military press is. You could try smith machine press but you run the risk of being called a homosexual.







1:09.

****?


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

No, don't mind military. I mean behind the head neck press. I may well give military on the smith a shot. Is that going to hit my shoulders as well though?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

if your to tall a smith machine wont work. i do my behind the head press seated in the smith machine or freely.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> 1:09.
> 
> ****?


Jesus! Defo not **** lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

